# My first SlingBows



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just finished these 2 .

Both made from 18mm Birch ply.

One has birch Ply swells the other has Sapele .

they are both made for flat bands or tubes .

Hope you like


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That looks fantastic, well done


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice! Very innovative design!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work eggy!


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice! Do the plastic vanes get worn out passing through the wood? The release seems to have some serious weight to it which might take some power out with just two bands on each side. But maybe you're not worried about that or don't have a mechanical release. =)


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Elegant in design, sturdy in construction and minimalist in concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

SlingBowPro said:


> Very nice! Do the plastic vanes get worn out passing through the wood? The release seems to have some serious weight to it which might take some power out with just two bands on each side. But maybe you're not worried about that or don't have a mechanical release. =)


Hi , So far i've not had a problem with the vanes, i've only taken about 50 shots in the garden at about 8meters , hopefully ill be taking it to the field this weekend .

The bands and nocking rig have been trial and error as this is the first time using a Slingbow , todays trial will be with Double 25-20 Tbg and a new "slightly Smaller Rig", i don't have a mechanical release so just using some rolled leather to grip on .


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

Very cool! Good luck in the field. =)


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Too sweet !


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh i like this! do you have a video shooting it? Tried different spine weights of arrow shafting? You probably know this already but just in case not you can stiffen and weaken the spine but swapping out the field points which could help you tune the arrow for better flight. Narrowing the self it rides on too will aid in its flight and tuning allowing for a more natural paradox. Very cool and its on the todo list for sure!


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

EGGY can you tell me the spine weight on the shaft your using and band strength at your dr as well as your draw? I working as a bowtech for several years and have been building bows for many years. A lot of that knowledge is transferring over with the SS and I really like the design you have going there.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

WoW Shane , serious questions .... i'm using 2 different sizes of arrow one is 30.5 inch long the other is 27.5 ,and they are both 1816 lite .

the bands are double 25-20 tbg with 6.5 ish inch active band length.

i do have some vids but for some reason i cant upload them onto here.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

If your Videos are sent to U-Tube first..And up loaded..when the video is finished up loading ..you may watch your video... then you can paste the video link in the forum......Best to you my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

Good work Nick... GUYS, these are quality bits of kit.... simple in design, but as the videos show, work well... (You can fix whatever combo bands you can draw, the frame will take it!!!)


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Now that looks great!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Great Work! As usual! I love the simplicity of this design. I'd love to see a video, and when they are ready for sale consider me in line....


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Great Work! As usual! I love the simplicity of this design. I'd love to see a video, and when they are ready for sale consider me in line....


Hi brendan, for some reason i cant up load the vid i have .... A good few of these have already gone out already .


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Nick! It's awesome. Simple, elegant, and accurate as hell! Of all the sling bows I have shot, it feels the most like an actually catty - which makes for a very easy transition to shooting arrows. If anyone is thinking about it, place your order today, you will not regret it.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Many thanks Brendan. 
really pleased you're happy with my work.


----------



## hooker (Oct 10, 2014)

Would you consider making one to sell, if so oap rates must apply!. I think I'd prefer to have the ply scales


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

hi hooker 
I do make them to sell


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

hooker said:


> Would you consider making one to sell, if so oap rates must apply!. I think I'd prefer to have the ply scales


hi hooker
I do make the slingbows to sell pal .
They are priced at £ 35.0 each posted in the uk .. payment via PayPal sent as a gift otherwise you pay the fees. 
Regards
Nick


----------



## Stonehippo (Apr 17, 2015)

I have just joined this forum and was taken with your sling bow. I have recently taken up archery, so would like to try my hand at this. Can you PM your details so I can order one?


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Great work!


----------

